# Venison Loin aka backstrap



## chrisr116 (Nov 4, 2013)

I know this is a recipe section, but I just had to brag on some deer loin my wife cooked.  I just ate the whole batch of it.  I couldn't stop till it was gone.  The loin was butterflyed, and she seasoned it with olive oil, garlic powder, pepper, and soy sauce.  She wrapped the loin in foil and baked it for 30 mins at 350 in the oven.  Next batch she cooks I will take a picture of it.


----------



## LastChance (Nov 4, 2013)

lol just a tease with no recipe


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, she won't give me exact amounts..she probably doesn't even know.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nothin better than some good backstrap brother love em with a little flour garlic salt and pepper and fried in peanut oil. I just got really fucking hungry lol.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 4, 2013)

Love venison!!!  Did you shoot it Chris?


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 4, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Love venison!!!  Did you shoot it Chris?



Yep, slow year so far though. It's not like the deer are dying to jump in the back of my truck. You still eating on that bison you killed?


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 4, 2013)

Still got a little left.  Just got two big bull elks.  That will fill the freezer for awhile!


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 4, 2013)

What's going on Chrisr116?  Not to long ago I ate some elk backstrap. Damm that was good.


----------



## jacked391 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yum damn gettn hungry


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor deer..poor elk..poor bison.. U all should join PETA like me.. Pet and dont kill..


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Poor deer..poor elk..poor bison.. U all should join PETA like me.. Pet and dont kill..



PETA- People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jhezel said:


> What's going on Chrisr116?  Not to long ago I ate some elk backstrap. Damm that was good.



Not much out of the ordinary going on here.  I have never had elk.  I am going to try it one day....


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 5, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Not much out of the ordinary going on here.  I have never had elk.  I am going to try it one day....



Try it Chris, you won't regret it brother!


----------

